# Oliver’s Haircut



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

We decided to go with a 2 inch puppy cut. I was scared but I love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he looks adorable!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable!:smile2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

So. Cute!!!!!
Dying of the cuteness.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I had Perry in a longer puppy cut for the longest time and then had to do a shorter one earlier this summer. It was a shock, but I got used to it and then last weekend did the shorter one deliberately


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

He looks awesome. The groomer did a great job.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I love it. Is your dog's hair very curly? I wonder if the groomer scissor cut the legs? My groomer used clippers and I hated the look of the legs, although the body hair looked good clipper cut. My dog's hair is wavy and needs scissor cut legs. If the dog's hair is very curly I think clippers work well on "hairy legs." :smile2:


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Mikki said:


> I love it. Is your dog's hair very curly? I wonder if the groomer scissor cut the legs? My groomer used clippers and I hated the look of the legs, although the body hair looked good clipper cut. My dog's hair is wavy and needs scissor cut legs. If the dog's hair is very curly I think clippers work well on "hairy legs."


No, in fact his hair is just slightly wavy. He's more of a fluff ball than anything. He used clippers all around and the funny thing is we LOVE the legs best!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Melissa Woods said:


> Mikki said:
> 
> 
> > I love it. Is your dog's hair very curly? I wonder if the groomer scissor cut the legs? My groomer used clippers and I hated the look of the legs, although the body hair looked good clipper cut. My dog's hair is wavy and needs scissor cut legs. If the dog's hair is very curly I think clippers work well on "hairy legs."
> ...


Although, now that I think of it, I didn't ASK him! Lol who knows? Maybe he used scissors? All I know is we talked about length and he said the longest he could do was 2 inches bc of the clippers, and I assumed he didn't do scissor cuts. He's only 7 months old, so his hair isn't radically different. I had him pay particular attention to doing the belly short (which you can't tell from looking at him unless you're lookinb there lol) because he's lifting his leg to pee and it gets so gross when it drips down his hair (ugh) and he sleeps on my bed. Heck, in the morning he crawls up to my PILLOW lol


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He looks great! Such a cutie!


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love it too! Give him a scratch on the head for me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2019)

Awww, he looks adorable!! My Zoey is going for her first puppy cut tomorrow morning.


----------

